# Apple Mountain Resort in Georgia-Pet Friendly?



## silentg (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Tuggers,
I have a week scheduled at Apple Mountain Resort in  Clarkesville, Ga.in September.   I did not know that it was a "pet friendly" resort when I booked it.  Have any of you stayed here?  Or at any other pet friendly timeshares?
 I was wondering if pet friendly resorts have certain units set aside for pet owners?  If we travel without a pet are there units available that are not pet friendly (as if we were smokers/non smokers units are available for each) ? The reason we booked was for the on site golf course. Can you book Tee times in advance?  I e-mailed the resort with my questions and have not had a response yet. Any info on this or other Silverleaf resorts, will be helpful. Thanks! TerryC


----------



## geekette (Aug 7, 2006)

Silverleaf resorts are pet-friendly, but I don't think units are assigned based on it.  We do pay a pet fee which I assumes goes towards thorough cleaning once we leave.

We were at Apple Mountain at Christmas, but don't golf, so I can't help you with that part.  I will tell you that our 2 br lockoff unit didn't have a lot of storage space, so plan accordingly.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Apple Mountian*

The first thing I would do if you want to go there is to get clear and precise directions.  BTW good luck finding it at night.  It is not the easiest place to find.  Also if you are a movie person, there is a new theater complex (4) just down the road.  The golf course is just across the street.  There is an arrangement with them and Silverleaf for a discount for guests.  Yes you can get advanced tee times.  As to the room it will have a lock off unit.  It's like all other Silverleafs- complete with sleigh cocktail table in the living room.  They do have a new pool complex but make no mistake you are in the middle of nowhere.  If you are coming from Atlanta it will take you an hour and a half by car.  Along the way there are two Sam's clubs.  The quaint towns nearby have a couple of local supermarkets but nothing like a Sams or Costco.  One time I was there I drove the 75 miles to Harrahs in Cherokee, North Carolina.  I was there for 10 minutes.  I won a very nice jackpot and turned around and came back.


----------



## abbekit (Aug 7, 2006)

We've never stayed at Apple Mountain but have stayed at other Silverleaf resorts and taken our dog.  The first time I called in advance to tell them we were bringing him and they said they didn't need to know that in advance. 

 The next two stays (all at different resorts) I didn't call, just showed up with the pooch.  I always bring his vaccination certificate and when I ask, they say they don't need to see it.

The last time they didn't even charge me the extra $55 pet fee (even though I told them he was with me).  

If you want a particularly dog friendly unit (i.e. first floor or with a patio) I think calling in advance wouldn't hurt.  At one resort, at my request they gave me a unit with a totally fenced in patio (6 ft. wooden fence) which was nice to be able to let him outside.


----------

